# GM Plans Special Edition Volt for California



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

California edition will allow car to qualify for HOV lane access and $1,500 state rebate.

More...


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

it pisses me off that there are any exceptions to the car pool lane. A car pool is a car pool! If you want to use it, then share your ride with someone. Get a car off the road. What do you think are the chances of the privilege of buying HOV access going away when the current white stickers expire in 2015? I'd be a mad Volt driver if I paid that much only to loose access in three years. Or are the newly proposed 'green' stickers good for longer?

And this is coming from someone who owns a CNG civic for the sole purpose of being able to use the HOV lane.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dladd said:


> it pisses me off that there are any exceptions to the car pool lane. A car pool is a car pool! If you want to use it, then share your ride with someone. Get a car off the road. What do you think are the chances of the privilege of buying HOV access going away when the current white stickers expire in 2015? I'd be a mad Volt driver if I paid that much only to loose access in three years. Or are the newly proposed 'green' stickers good for longer?
> 
> And this is coming from someone who owns a CNG civic for the sole purpose of being able to use the HOV lane.


Huh? If the whole point of the carpool lane is to reduce fuel-per-person usage, it makes perfect sense to include motorcycles and EVs.

However, I would be ok with eliminating all HOVs. In Atlanta the jerks have now put a meter on the use of the lane, using electronic cards to charge a toll for every mile used and sending outrageous tickets to anyone without a card for simply moving into that lane to clear a stalled car. At its heart, HOVs are simply one more example of "social tinkering" by bureaucrats to mess with our freedoms and look for new tax revenue streams to increase their bloated salaries...


----------

